# just change out my lighting



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well i know its been awhile since i have been on here, but we just had a beautiful baby girl 3 weeks ago so its been pretty hectic.

Today i had another light hood go out on me so i decided to go out and try and buy a 4 foot hood, and get rid of the dual hoods, but with no luck, only ones i could find where single bulbed ones and i want dual bulb, so i went to home depote and got all the stuff the make my own hood with two 32 watt daylight florecent bulbs and i must say it turned out pretty nice, just a few more things to do drill some more vent holes and some more wood putty and sanding and painting and then ill post pics.

But i couldnt help and test it out and make sure the wireing was all good and i hook the toggle switch up right and man what a difference in over doubling my wattage and useing 6500k daylight bulbs, i am glad i didnt just go out and buy another 24 inch hood two replace the burnt out one, plus it only cost me 30 bucks and a few hours of my time to make.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Congrats on your daughter! Do you have any pictures of her or your new hood? :fun:


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

congratulations of the new baby. Where's my blunt..oops , cigar, I mean. lol


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/profile.php?id=730581366
theres a link and i got some photos of her on there


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Too cute! Congrats!


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Good work with making your own light. Glad you like it.

As far as your daughter, she looks edible. I mean uh, cute. Congrats.


----------

